# Tool repair



## inspectorD (Feb 24, 2008)

A good site for tool parts and schematics.
www.toolpartsdirect.com
In case you break a tool, they have many manufacturers lists. Another great tool for your shop.


----------



## glennjanie (Feb 24, 2008)

Hey Thanks "D" its about time someone had this out.
Glenn


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 25, 2008)

I try to keep it simple, there are soooooo many sites out there. My favorites list is huge. I have to update it every once and a while.
Kind of like my tools.


----------



## Sprocket (May 27, 2011)

I found that eReplacementParts.com has more parts and components available. They also have a super user friendly website with free videos and articles regarding tool repair. Check it out and you just found the only replacements parts website you will ever need to bookmark.


----------

